
Nvidia Uses Artificial Intelligence to Render Virtual Worlds in Real Time - rbanffy
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/nvidia-ai-research-render-graphics,38185.html
======
justfor1comment
Simply amazing. We need more tools for artists to convert existing real world
objects into digital versions. This tech is amazing because you don't need a
set of cameras taking photos from all possible perspectives, instead it can
just take visual cues from a video. Very impressive.

